# Civil PE Reference Material for Sale!!! Great prices!



## Megulator2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I passed the exam in the fall, and I no longer need the materials I'm selling. I used both the 10th and 11th Edition CERM to study since I debated taking the Water Resources/Enviro exam. I ended up taking construction. Honestly, as a construction project engineer, the CERM construction section leaves a lot to be desired. I think you're better off getting something like the Nunnally text. The 10th edition is a great reference if you're not taking the construction depth section.

Please contact me at [email protected] - I will break up the sets if you're interested. Payment via Paypal, shipment via USPS Priority or First Class, your choice.

***all associated with CERM 11th edition***

Civil PE Sample Exam– 2nd Edition (including construction)

Civil PE Quick Reference Manual – 5th Edition (including construction)

Civil PE Practice Problems – 11th Edition (including construction)

*ALL FOR $100*

***CERM 10th Edition Materials – does not include construction***

Civil Engineering Reference Manual – 10th Edition (the big book)

Practice Problems

Sample Exam

Quick Reference Manual

*ALL FOR $75*

-While it doesn’t have the construction info, it contains more in-depth info and material about water resources and environmental, which can be really helpful if you’re taking that section



**KAPLAN CIVIL PE EXAM - REVIEW MATERIALS – INCLUDES CONSTRUCTION**

Civil PE License Review Manual, 17th Edition

Civil PE Problems and Solutions, 17th Edition

Civil PE Sample Exam, 2nd Edition

*ALL FOR $50*

-I took the afternoon construction module and found this material to be a good complement to the CERM materials

Wood Design Package (ASD/LRFD) – 2005 Edition - *$25*

6-Minute Solutions for the Civil PE Exam – Structural, 2nd Edition - *$5*

6-Minute Solutions for the Civil PE Exam – Transportation, 2nd Edition - *$5*

NCEES – Principles and Practice Exam – Civil Engineering – Questions and Solution (includes construction) - *$5*


----------



## Megulator2 (Mar 11, 2010)

ALL ITEMS HAVE BEEN SOLD, THANK YOU.


----------

